# Prominent Eyelids



## coconut (Oct 14, 2007)

I see a lot of girls on here complaining about their small eyelids, but honestly the grass is always greener because I hate my huge eyelids! Even the smallest amount of makeup can look like too much and I have to wear dark eyeliner or I look sickly. I find that the best look for me is no eyeshadow (just some concealer and powder to even things out) and black eyeliner on upper lid and on lower waterline and some mascara. Problem is, I love eyeshadow but I can rarely wear it! Light, shimmery colours just make my eyelid look bigger. Dark colours look good but they're too much for everyday wear when you can see the whole eyelid (girls with smaller eyelids look awesome in dark colours and bright shades, even for day). Does anyone else with eyelids like this have any suggestions?


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 15, 2007)

*~*I have larger eyelids too (or so I think)...I would stick to neutral matte shadows so that you can get used to the way your eyes look with shadows, and also so that you can see which type of shading looks best on you (inner eye to outer eye vs. eyelash to crease).  Then I would branch out into the pastels & shimmery colors just so that you can experiment and figure out which colors you like best...HTH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*~*


----------



## coconut (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks! Do you have any recommendations for matte shadows that are neutral (and nothing with purple-ish hints to it because I have very dark undereye circles and that only brings them out)? I was thinking of trying copperplate, handwritten, and brown script from matte2. Also, is there a way of knowing which of the 2 types of shading would likely look best on me?


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 15, 2007)

*~*What shade in MAC foundation are you??  Some really general colors I would rec'd. are omega, soft brown, charcoal brown, bamboo, and espresso.  You kind of just have to play with both types of shading to figure out which one you like best.  I know for me, since I have larger eyes/eyelids & they are sort of slanted, the inner eye to outer eye works best for me.  I will try to find a couple of pics that demonstrate the different ways to apply eyeshadow.*~*


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 15, 2007)

*~*Here are the examples of the two types of shading...the first one (on the left) shows the shadows going from inner eye to outer eye.  The second one shows the shadows going from eyelash to crease.  HTH!!!*~*


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 13, 2008)

I forgot that I sub'd to this thread...Wow, I've got to get caught up...

Anyhoo, I totally have prominent eyelids (prominent eyes in general..."bubble eye", anyone??) and I have just been going with the flow in terms of lid space. However, I just checked out Laura Mercier's makeup book, and she says that ladies with prominence going on should restrain their color to the lid with medium toned colors and to NOT darken the crease...So I've been trying it out here and there, but I have mixed feelings about it, even though I've gotten compliments on the look. Basically I've been reversing my looks. Colors that I normally would do in the crease are going on the lash line and neutral to light colors are going to the crease or just above. (Think in a monochromatic type of way, dark to light starting at the lash line, but in terms of shading, not necessarily color).

Hope this made some sort of sense


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bump!

Any other ladies out there have any other tips to add?


----------



## GertiL (Feb 24, 2008)

I have round prominent bulky eyes, also woth big under eyelids. I love them though, get a lot of compliments for my big eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

My eye make up: dark matte shade on the outer V. Dark shade from outer V till half way the grease. Medium shade on outer half of the lid. Eye liner on the upper eyelid and only on outer half of under eyelid. Putting a darker shade on the outer V, minimizes the roundness of my eyes. 

Some MA say I should not use too much shimmer on my eyelids, but a little bit on teh middel of teh eyelid gives them some extra sparkle. It makes the eye bigger without making it bulky or too round. 

As long as I darken the outer half of my eye, I can use almost any shade (purple, green, blue). I'm only careful with red to prevent 'crying' eyes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just bumping this thread for more info...


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey everyone, OxfordJasmine on YT has an eyeshape series and one of the vids is on prominent eyes--she uses Angelina Jolie as her example (who I love btw)

Here's the link:
YouTube - Prominent Eyes Tutorial


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 28, 2010)

For prominent eyes I would not darken the crease too much (maybe only 1 shade darker than your lid color for a slight bit of definition), because it will just accentuate your lid space.  Instead, I would recommend a flesh/neutral toned e/s all over the lid and crease, then darker/colorful shadow smudged at the lashline and winging up.  This will accentuate the perimeter of your eye, and not the lid.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GertiL* 

 
_I have round prominent bulky eyes, also woth big under eyelids. I love them though, get a lot of compliments for my big eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

My eye make up: dark matte shade on the outer V. Dark shade from outer V till half way the grease. Medium shade on outer half of the lid. Eye liner on the upper eyelid and only on outer half of under eyelid. Putting a darker shade on the outer V, minimizes the roundness of my eyes. 

Some MA say I should not use too much shimmer on my eyelids, but a little bit on teh middel of teh eyelid gives them some extra sparkle. It makes the eye bigger without making it bulky or too round. 

As long as I darken the outer half of my eye, I can use almost any shade (purple, green, blue). I'm only careful with red to prevent 'crying' eyes.

Hope this helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have been doing this lately and I really like how it looks.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_I have prominent eyelids too and though I love eyeshadow, I rarely wear it...I look better with a thick thick line of eyeliner smudged out and this is my default eye look...but I'm going to try to find a way to make e/s work on my googly eyes!!_

 
I feel the same way. I love eyeshadow too much to give up, so I've been practicing all kinds of shading combinations.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 26, 2010)

I found some nice pics of Lala Vasquez. These might give some inspiration (at least they're a good starting point imo)

















Can anyone think of any other celebs with prominent eyelids? I need some more people to Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 29, 2010)

No help, but I'll take some of your prominent lids over my barely-visible hooded lids any day!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 29, 2010)

I have the same type of eye shape. 

My two best tricks are to create a lot of darkness and depth at the outer corner of the eyes and high light the inner corner and center of the lid.

I also like to contour my eyes with a color 3-5 times darker than my natural skin tone before hand. This helps to give me a road map for where I want to lay my real colors down.

Would you mind posting a pic of your eyes so we can see the shape and give you better tips on colors and color placement?


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_I have the same type of eye shape. 

My two best tricks are to create a lot of darkness and depth at the outer corner of the eyes and high light the inner corner and center of the lid.

I also like to contour my eyes with a color 3-5 times darker than my natural skin tone before hand. This helps to give me a road map for where I want to lay my real colors down.

*Would you mind posting a pic of your eyes so we can see the shape and give you better tips on colors and color placement?*_

 
Here's mine that I posted in the FOTD section today...I am still practicing /experimenting with shadow and placement, but I am liking the direction things are going in right now. Still trying to figure out how to do lower lid eyeshadow and liner...


----------



## str1keapose (May 15, 2011)

Hey ladies, 

  	I also have large eyes and prominent eyelids - and I feel your pain. Coupled with my bright blue eye colour it can be hard to wear anything - darks look to heavy, light shimmery colours make my eyelids look bigger than they are. I find I can't leave the house without liner and mascara, I just look deathly! 

  	I tend to line the outer edge of my eye with a brown shade (outer V, lash line and outer half of crease), and blend well. It does however feel a little like a makeup uniform though, so will be giving some suggestions on this thread a try.

  	I get lots of compliments on my big eyes, as I am sure you all do. Bette Davis had prominent eyelids, and her eyes were her best feature!


----------



## mermz (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought I was alone in my misery of not being able to pull off shimmery eye shadows! I love love love eye shadows but I have prominent lids and anything I put on them is too much. I have pretty much put my brushes away and just learned to play with different eye liner looks. My eyes are big (maybe longer..?) and then my lids are big. Oh, and did I mention that i have slightly upturned eyes and hence some eyeliner looks make me look oriental? Not that that's a bad thing, just that I'm not oriental. 

  	Anyways, I've found that if you stick to one matte eye shadow just on the lid, and you perfect a sexy eyeliner shape for your eyes + lots of mascara on the upper lashes, you will look absolutely superb. I tried this at a party recently and I think I'll attach a pic to show an example of. Because my eyes are upturned, I usually put dark eye shadow along the outer part of my lower lash line and pull it out almost straight-ish so my eyes look leveled out. I add just a hint of a lighter shade on the inner corner of my eye lid because I don't want it to look too matte.


----------



## elektra513 (Dec 19, 2011)

I recently found a youtuber with large prominent eyes. I had to subscribe to her immediately. Not only is she so pretty, but she's super nice and has easy to follow video tutorials.

  	Hope this helps someone!

http://www.youtube.com/user/carahamelie03 (not affl)


----------



## tinfoiltrees (Feb 26, 2012)

I have prominent eyelids too, and I find it kind of depressing that certain eyeshadow looks don't always look as awesome on my lids as they do on smaller ones. However, I don't really stay away from eyeshadow and I love using bright colors. A cat-eye style liner (and I think mine is usually more exaggerated than normal) can make your eyes look more almond-shaped than round and therefore make bright colors easier to pull off. Also, highlighting in the center of the lid seems to create a nice effect, bringing light and attention to your eye itself and not necessarily the lid. What I continue to have trouble with is wearing monochromatic shadows that aren't nude, so I can't do a one-color smokey eye at all without it looking funny (at least in my opinion). I find that using multiple shades of the same color to create a smokey eye (lightest color closest to tear duct, fading into the darkest color in the crease and outer corner) is a good way to solve that.


----------



## Madelyn Aponte (Apr 16, 2013)

.......


----------

